# Which battery/how many?



## fraz-bandit (Dec 29, 2008)

I have been on the hunt for batterys for our bus and have a few questions

Space is not really an issue, and weight is not a major concern.

Im thinking about 200-250AH

I was thinking 2x 110ah batterys for around £80 each to give 220ah for £160 at 1.37AH per £
here

and here

Most sites seem to have the numax 110ah battery for around 73-85 pounds.

BUT i then found 85ah batteries for £44.40 to give 255AH for only £135 at 1.9AH per £
here

Obviously the second option is better for price and capacity. Has anybody got experience with these FULLER batteries?

I want to run a 1kw plus maybe a 150w inverter for phone chargers and laptop. Will 255ah be enough?
I am planning on buying a 20a charger for when we are on a hookup and i found a cheapy 900w generator for £57 which will hideaway in the corner and can be used if the batterys run flat when we are away at the beach for 1 week or more


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Try the mhf search facility (above) for these battery's, a lot of good info. in there.
Another battery to look at is the Elecsol, a lots of members sing it's praise.

Charlie


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I too am considering increasing my battery capacity and was considering 3 or 4 of these Lucas 85ah batteries at £39.41 inc vat but + carriage

http://www.electroquestuk.com/product-info.php?proID=239&page=1

this site also sells Trojan batteries though there is no vent tube connection to vent off any gas outside of the camper if the battery is inside

http://www.electroquestuk.com/products.php?cPath=138

another battery supplier that I have been looking at is:-

http://www.barden-uk.com/marine-leisure-batteries.html


----------



## fraz-bandit (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for the link!

Cheapest so far. 
looks like i will spend £191 inc postage for 4x 85ah to give me 340ah


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

fraz-bandit said:


> <snip>
> I want to run a 1kw plus maybe a 150w inverter for phone chargers and laptop. Will 255ah be enough?
> I am planning on buying a 20a charger for when we are on a hookup and i found a cheapy 900w generator for £57 which will hideaway in the corner and can be used if the batterys run flat when we are away at the beach for 1 week or more


Just wandered past this post.

1Kw inverter??
By my Amps = Watts/Volts
83 amps = 1,000 watts / 12 volts
So you would use an 85ah battery per hour!

Probably not what you meant, but it made me twitch a little


----------



## fraz-bandit (Dec 29, 2008)

yea thats at full load tho.
Ended up with 6x 85ah. they last for a long time as the fridge is only 85w, plus a few mobile chargers now and then.
Main problem affecting longevity is the heat cant escape the back of the fridge, so it runs most of the day as we are always opening it for food/beers. I have bought a cheapo fan to put on the back of it and will do so in a day or two which i believe will halve power consumption as the fridge will run less than half the time its running now.

plus we have a 90a alternator so it charges no worries on the road!


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I rated my batteries on not taking more than 10% of the charge per hour. The faster and deeper you discharge a battery the quicker they die basically.

Karl


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Have a read through this as well.
http://www.motts.org/second leisiure battery.htm

C.


----------

